# Question about V-cube 2 design



## Zarxrax (Dec 21, 2010)

This has nothing to do with the issues between verdes and guhong, so lets please not bring that into this thread. 

Looking through the V-cube patent designs, I noticed that the 2x2x2 design doesn't look particularly exceptional. In fact it looks like pretty much every other 2x2x2 that I have ever seen. I'm wondering what quality particularly sets v-cube's 2x2x2 apart from a normal one?
Has anyone ever made their own V2? Designs at least?


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 21, 2010)

You make it sound like it needs to be different.


----------



## da25centz (Dec 21, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> You make it sound like it needs to be different.


 
after so many different ideas have been tried, there really isn't that much else that can be done at a certain point


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, actually it does need to be different. If verdes is claiming that his patent covers the 2x2x2, then his design must have some feature that others dont, as you cant patent existing ideas.


----------



## da25centz (Dec 21, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> Well, actually it does need to be different. If verdes is claiming that his patent covers the 2x2x2, then his design must have some feature that others dont, as you cant patent existing ideas.


 
unless his patent pre-dates the other cubes, which could be possible


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 21, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> You make it sound like it needs to be different.


 
To be patented, it has to be different/new. You can't patent the kettle, after it's already been invented, unless yours is in a big enough way (decided by a patent attorney) different. I haven't seen the V2 patent design, so I'll go check that out now.


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 21, 2010)

da25centz said:


> unless his patent pre-dates the other cubes, which could be possible


You are correct, it could indeed. But that would mean that lots of 2x2x2's in use today are KOs. I hope this is not the case.


----------



## da25centz (Dec 21, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> You are correct, it could indeed. But that would mean that lots of 2x2x2's in use today are KOs. I hope this is not the case.


 
well thats good cause to buy up some 2x2s before they can't be sold anymore


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 21, 2010)

The V-Cube patent was not issued until October 13, 2009


----------



## da25centz (Dec 21, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> The V-Cube patent was not issued until October 13, 2009


 
the real question is when did all of the other 2x2s come out?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 21, 2010)

This is typically where people would ask for a citation, uberCuber, especially since I found this:

http://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=2746

Unfortunately the link doesn't work to the patent, but as you can see, that was posted in 2004.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 21, 2010)

da25centz said:


> the real question is when did all of the other 2x2s come out?


 
here is a video that says "I show you the *new* Ghost Gand 2x2"
This video was uploaded April 3, 2010.

Don't know about others though


----------



## da25centz (Dec 21, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> here is a video that says "I show you the *new* Ghost Gand 2x2"
> This video was uploaded April 3, 2010.
> 
> Don't know about others though


 
id be more concerned about eastsheen and lanlan, as I think they are older


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 21, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> This is typically where people would ask for a citation, uberCuber, especially since I found this:
> 
> http://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=2746
> 
> Unfortunately the link doesn't work to the patent, but as you can see, that was posted in 2004.


 

Ah, I see. That topic is about the patent in Greece, and I was looking at the patent in the USA (since I live in the USA, it was just instinct to look at that one..)
I feel pretty retarded now


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 21, 2010)

I kind of hinted that I wanted you to provide a citation, could you provide one?


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 21, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I kind of hinted that I wanted you to provide a citation, could you provide one?


 
according to v-cube website, USA patent is 7600756
So I typed that into Google Patents, and got this:
http://www.google.com/patents/about?id=SRDJAAAAEBAJ&dq=7600756
At the left, it says "Filing date: May 13, 2004; Issue date: Oct 13, 2009"


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 21, 2010)

Eastsheen was granted a US patent for their 2x2x2 in 1998: http://www.freepatentsonline.com/5826871.html

It seems to have similar "conic" structure as a v-cube. At least somewhat.
In any case, does this mean that cubes such as lanlan and ghosthand are violating eastsheen's patent?


----------



## da25centz (Dec 21, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> Eastsheen was granted a US patent for their 2x2x2 in 1998: http://www.freepatentsonline.com/5826871.html
> 
> It seems to have similar "conic" structure as a v-cube. At least somewhat.
> In any case, does this mean that cubes such as lanlan and ghosthand are violating eastsheen's patent?


 
I don't have an eastsheen, but from what i hear the lanlan is a knockoff of it. i think the ghosthand is slightly different however


----------



## BigSams (Dec 21, 2010)

da25centz said:


> I don't have an eastsheen, but from what i hear the lanlan is a knockoff of it. i think the ghosthand is slightly different however


 
You post alot.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 21, 2010)

BigSams said:


> You post alot.


 
Thank you so much for that incredibly useful post.

And yes I know that this post isn't useful either so don't bother saying anything.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 21, 2010)

BigSams said:


> You post alot.


 
I laughed out loud at this. You have a higher post count then him


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 21, 2010)

BigSams said:


> You post alot.


I don't see an alot in any of his recent posts. :/


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 21, 2010)

BigSams said:


> You post alot.


 
Didn't you... just get back from getting banned? Wait. I'm confused now.

As for the V2, What can be changed in such a small cube? V2 can't be very much different from any other 2x2x2.


----------



## da25centz (Dec 21, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I don't see an alot in any of his recent posts. :/


 
so. well. timed. you are my hero


----------



## Bryan (Dec 21, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> The V-Cube patent was not issued until October 13, 2009


 
So? You have to go with the file date, not issue date.


----------



## Elbeasto94 (Dec 21, 2010)

Bryan said:


> So? You have to go with the file date, not issue date.


 
ummm...I am pretty sure you have to go with the issue date.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 21, 2010)

i don't even know what to say except "no".


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 21, 2010)

http://www.patentcalculator.com/


----------



## caramba2654 (Dec 21, 2010)

I think they'll make a 3x3 with oversized corners. That way it's like it's 6x6 and 7x7 thing. The middle layer is hidden.


----------



## BigSams (Dec 21, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> I laughed out loud at this. You have a higher post count then him


I was reading 2 threads at the time and every other post was by him. And my post count is pretty low for someone that's been around for 2 years now (minus a week or so).



Whyusosrs? said:


> Didn't you... just get back from getting banned? Wait. I'm confused now.


Yes, but why are you confused?


----------



## Owen (Dec 21, 2010)

When Verdes finds out about this, he will halt the sale of all the other 2x2s, while we wrestle with out Rubik's Brands! Yay!

Who cares anyway, no one here speedcubes anyway.


----------



## Owen (Dec 21, 2010)

When Verdes finds out about this, he will halt the sale of all the other 2x2s, while we wrestle with our Rubik's Brands! Yay!

Who cares anyway, no one here speedcubes anyway.


----------



## da25centz (Dec 21, 2010)

BigSams said:


> I was reading 2 threads at the time and every other post was by him. And my post count is pretty low for someone that's been around for 2 years now (minus a week or so).
> 
> 
> Yes, but why are you confused?


 
those just happened to be the same two threads I was reading at the same time, and I was responding to the things that I had stuff to say about. Isn't that the point of a forum, to post? Now I'm confused...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 21, 2010)

Owen said:


> When Verdes finds out about this, he will halt the sale of all the other 2x2s, while we wrestle with out Rubik's Brands! Yay!
> 
> Who cares anyway, no one here speedcubes anyway.


 
Halting the sales doesn't stop people who currently have non-Rubik's 2x2x2s from using them.


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 21, 2010)

I was hoping someone who knows about cube designs and stuff would have chimed in by now with something like "look you idiot, the V2 is different because of blah blah..."

Are they REALLY this similar?


----------



## Kynit (Dec 22, 2010)

caramba2654 said:


> I think they'll make a 3x3 with oversized corners. That way it's like it's 6x6 and 7x7 thing. The middle layer is hidden.


 
Hahah, an anti-Roux cube?


----------

